# موقع مجاني ممتاز للكتب



## anass81 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]موقع يحتوي على الكثير من الكتب و لكافة المجالات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ http://gigapedia.org/[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للبحث في هذا الموقع يجب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اولا تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] Register​ [FONT=&quot]ثانيا : عند البحث في الموقع يجب ان يكون خيار البحث هو[/FONT] "Item search "​ [FONT=&quot]ثالثا :بعد العثور على الكتاب المطلوب يجب الضغط على خيار[/FONT] "links" [FONT=&quot]في اعلى الصفحة وبعدها تظهر نافذة جديدة تحتوي على المواقع التي تم رفع الكتاب اليها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملاحظة : يجب تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] "Log in" [FONT=&quot]في كل مرة كي تتمكن من البحث في الموقع[/FONT]​ لا تنسونا من الدعاء ​ [FONT=&quot]والله هو العليم الحكيم[/FONT]​


----------



## meknasi (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ckokran akhi jari atahmil


----------



## lcd119 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

jgjjdgoleuqw7


----------



## anass81 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

lcd119 قال:


> jgjjdgoleuqw7


 

you too:56:


----------



## kasshoss (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسسسس (31 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## مهندسسسس (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*هندسة المواد*

:56:هل من احد الزملاء ان يساعدني في انتقاء موضوع يتعلق ب الـ stainless Steel بشرط أن يكون موضوع حديث مثلا (مشكلة ما تتعلق به - فكرة ما في تطويره - الخ)
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (3 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (6 يناير 2009)

*تعديل لطريقة البحث*

السلام عليكم

لاحظت ان طريقة البحث في الموقع قد تغيرت لهذا احببت ان اقوم بتحديث الموضوع

الموقع هو
*http://gigapedia.org/

*​ *[FONT=&quot]للبحث في هذا الموقع يجب:

[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=&quot]اولا تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] Register وهنا يجب ادخال اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر و ال **CAPTCHA وهي عبارة عن كلمتين موجودتين في الصورة يجب الانتباه انه عند ادخالهما يجب ان يفصل بينهما فراغ "Space"
*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانيا :للبحث في الموقع نذهب الى اعلى يمين الصفحة ونختار من القائمة المنسدلة gigapedia بدلا من 
google ثم نكتب اسم الكتاب المطلوب
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثا :بعد العثور على الكتاب المطلوب يجب الضغط على خيار[/FONT] "links" [FONT=&quot]في اعلى الصفحة وبعدها تظهر نافذة جديدة تحتوي على المواقع التي تم رفع الكتاب اليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة : يجب تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] "Log in" [FONT=&quot]في كل مرة كي تتمكن من البحث في الموقع

[/FONT]*​ *لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء 

*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله هو العليم الحكيم[/FONT]*​


----------

